# Rounding off this work week with my dad.



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

After a long work week of working on my office area I was able to relax yesterday and smoke a cigar that is as old as my dad (1936 Casa Nova) and drink scotch as old as me (Duncan Taylor 30).


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing better than enjoying a stogie with your dad--

Cherish these times


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Nothing better than enjoying a stogie with your dad--
> 
> Cherish these times


My thoughts exactly


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I envy all you! I lost my father in 96 and started smoking cigars after that. I like to think that he would enjoy them with me today! 

Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very very nice Cypress, Thanks for sharing your moment with us. Lost my Dad Christmas Eve in 2004. Enjoy all the time you can. Flint


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Good times, Sam!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Nothing better than enjoying a stogie with your dad--
> 
> Cherish these times


AMEN.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot for sharing!!! Great pics....love the socks


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I love having a smoke with my dad, when he is gone someday I know I will remember those times.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Great times Great times!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

My dad gave up cigars before I started so I'll likely never be able to sit and enjoy. I envy you, Sam. Glad you got to enjoy the moment!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

looks like a good time... We need to get ahold on some more of that cuban rum.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i wish me and my dad's bond was as strong as the two of yours. kinda brings a tear to my eye...

...but it's good to see you guys sharing it. thanks for sharing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats awsome. thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats good stuff!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics man.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome Sam. My dad doesn't even know I smoke cigars, but I doubt he'd smoke with me if he did. Enjoy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

me and my dad always smoked on the golf course but now he gave up cigarettes and is afraid to have a cigar so I won't push him to do it


----------

